# Merge Cells mit VBA



## sra (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit direkt aus einem Makro heraus Zellen zu verbinden.
In der MSDN habe ich die Funktion Merge zwar gefunden, kann damit aber nicht viel anfangen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Danke


----------



## FireFlow (25. Februar 2004)

Versuch doch mal ein Makro aufzuzeichnen, in dem du jediglich 2 Zellen verbindest. Dann schaust du in dem Makro nach wie der Befehl heisst, dürfte gehen oder? 

// Hab das nun mal gemacht:


```
Range("A1:B1").Select
Selection.Merge
```

Also sollte es auch so gehen: 


```
Range("A1:B1").Merge
```


----------



## sra (25. Februar 2004)

okokokokok - lol sry... hab voll nicht daran gedach 
asche über mein haupt!


----------



## Noretete (3. August 2007)

Hallo, 

ich hab eine Frage zum Them Zellen Verbinden in Excel. 

Ist denn auch irgendwo die Anzal der verbundenen Zellen gespeichert? 
Wenn ich z.B. in A1 bin ist dann irgendwo vermerkt, das die Zelle mit z.B. 
3 weiteren Zellen verbunden ist?


Danke für eure Hilfe 

Gruß Ramona


----------

